
Requests per second. How many is good? - Tornado Web Server - jeff18
http://groups.google.com/group/python-tornado/browse_thread/thread/9a8bf0f62330f99b?pli=1
======
akrymski
I'm probably missing something, but what's the point of using something like
Tornado to handle loads of concurrent connections when your database can only
handle a small number anyway? All those epolls will slow the app down, waiting
on a connection from the db pool.

Check out Concurrence instead: <http://opensource.hyves.org/> At least that's
got an async MySQL driver

